# LifeSure



## marshallb148 (Sep 12, 2007)

Age 42
Car Nissan Skyline GTR, Black, 
Insurance just above £900
They also seperately insured alloys for £2500 9incl in £900.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

sounds expensive


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

expensive indeed - 24 and just over £1000 here, not through LifeSure.


----------



## marshallb148 (Sep 12, 2007)

24 and just over a £1000... WOW
My GTR is insured for £12K...
What isnsurance co are you with and for what value?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i'm 32 and pay £600 with an east london postcode


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm 31 in west london, who do you suggest? Who are you insured with Mook?


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

I use sky insurance in enfield

Mook


----------



## James GT-R (Aug 16, 2005)

£900 does sound steep to me.

I pay that for my R33 GTR and UK Turbo 2000 Impreza with Pace Ward! (8yrs NCB, clean licence)


----------

